# mk3 cluster needle removal



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

hi, i just gat silver faced guages for my mk3 cluster and was wondering how u remove the needles from the speedo and the tach. any input would b greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## _supahtim_ (Aug 27, 2009)

i used a fork to pry the needle off.
put something on the gauge face to protect it from being scratched by the fork though. i didn't do this with the black face...


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (_supahtim_)*

holy crap!! im suprised as all hell. it really worked. lol. thanks dude. and i took ur advise and covered up with a napkin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6'nFlyersFan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (dudeman08)*

Just had a flashback to a M*A*S*H episode when Klinger sets out to eat an entire Jeep! Wonder if a VW would taste better? Could ya please pass the jelly?


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (vr6'nFlyersFan)*

lol.


----------

